

"define:" search does not work on Google anymore - dennisgorelik
http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3A+test

======
david_shaw
I clicked your link and it still works just fine for me:

test/test/ Verb: Take measures to check the quality, performance, or
reliability of (something), esp. before putting it into widespread use or
practice. Noun: A procedure intended to establish the quality, performance, or
reliability of something, esp. before it is taken into widespread use.

~~~
troymc
It also worked for me. Maybe it's because I'm in Canada?

------
instakill
It works only in that it returns a single result. It used to be a whole SERP
of definitions. Sad that.

